# Room for 1 -2. Bay Fishing in Port O'Connor 9/22-9/24



## ATXSalty (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm bay fishing solo in POC Sunday thru Tuesday. I have room for 1 or 2. On my 18.6 Dargel.

Targeting Reds. I've been killing them for the last month. There is also monster gar at my honey hole. Wading is doable if that's your thing.

Cover fuel & bait - although mullet from the cast net does the trick. Have a good attitude and your own gear. PM or email me and leave your number. 
I'll be on the road and not checking this site until this evening.

Get you some!
ATXSalty


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Dang! Iâ€™ll be on the road tomorrow and working Monday and Tuesday. 

Good luck, and nice gesture.


----------



## ATXSalty (Nov 5, 2010)

*Day 1. Limit plus my oversized @ 29.5"*

Limit plu


----------



## ATXSalty (Nov 5, 2010)

*Day 2 - Trips or better to open*

Trips


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Wish I wouldnt have been working, I would have went just to do some learning.


----------

